
Google, Microsoft Diverge on China Censorship (2010) - yetanothervoice
https://redmondmag.com/articles/2010/01/15/google-microsoft-on-china-censorship.aspx
======
yetanothervoice
\- 29 years ago today, the Tiananmen massacre unfolded

\- Chinese government linked to largest DDoS attack in GitHub history

\- Microsoft bought Github

